# Skype ständig offline



## Trautchen (3. Juli 2009)

Hallo, ich habe in meinem Profil meine Skype-Verbindung aktiviert und meinen Namen entsprechend eingetragen.
Die Verbindung wurde auch hergestellt, nur erscheint mein Status immer als offline.
Habe ich irgendetwas falsch gemacht oder muß noch etwas folgen jetzt?


----------



## unicorn (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Skype ständig offline*

wenn du Skype auf der Taskleiste hast, kannst du deinen Status ändern.

Ich habe dir gerade eine Nachricht geschickt.........


----------



## Dodi (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Skype ständig offline*

Hallo Anke,

ich denke, Du hast nix falsch gemacht.
Meinst Du, das Du hier im Forum als "offline" angezeigt wirst?

Ich habe auch Skype, bei mir ist es immer auf "abwesend" gestellt, hier im Forum werde ich allerdings als "offline" angezeigt.

Das "Problem" ist der Administration bekannt, bei einigen wird der Status hier im Forum richtig angezeigt, bei vielen nicht. Woran es liegt, .


----------



## Trautchen (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Skype ständig offline*

Hallo Ihrs, 

mein Status ist zuhause immer online (sonst schreibt mir ja keiner )
Nur hier halt nicht...

Manu, ich habe nix bekommen .


----------



## unicorn (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Skype ständig offline*

füg mich mal bei dir als Kontakt hinzu bitte:

unicorn59


----------



## Annett (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Skype ständig offline*

Hi.

Heute haben wir mal etwas Luft.... bei vB konnte ich nichts zu dem Problem finden. 

Komischerweise gehts bei Uwe (Koi-Uwe). 
Meins wird auch nicht richtig angezeigt.... war mir aber nicht wirklich wichtig, da es zu 95% eh offline ist.


----------



## Trautchen (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Skype ständig offline*

Hallo allerseits...

jaja, bei Uwe funzt es, das war mir auch schon aufgefallen, ist ja wieder klar... 

...vielleicht skype ich ihn mal an, wer weiß wie der das wieder gemacht hat...

Hallo Einhorn, jetzt hats ja geklappt


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Skype ständig offline*



Trautchen schrieb:


> jaja, bei Uwe funzt es, das war mir auch schon aufgefallen, ist ja wieder klar...



Wie jetzt ? Ich hab doch gar nix gemacht außer mich im Skype auf ONLINE zu setzen 


Edit: Nun seh ich mich auch Offline, aber wenn man auf das Icon klickt sagt er auch Online


----------



## Christine (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Skype ständig offline*

Juhu - ich hab's:

Wenn Ihr bei den Skype-Einstellungen "Privatsphäre" anhakelt "Mein Status darf im Netz veröffentlicht werden" dann wird es angezeigt. Sonst nicht.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Skype ständig offline*

Ist eine Idee Elschen, aber der Haken ist Defaultmäßig gesetzt


----------



## Christine (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Skype ständig offline*

Ja - aber vielleicht auch nicht. Ich hab ihn eben gesetzt und nun ist mein Status hier zu sehen. Ich probier doch sowas aus, bevor ich es poste.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Skype ständig offline*

Prima Elschen, vielleicht war das ja das Problem


----------



## Trautchen (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Skype ständig offline*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Juhu - ich hab's:
> 
> Wenn Ihr bei den Skype-Einstellungen "Privatsphäre" anhakelt "Mein Status darf im Netz veröffentlicht werden" dann wird es angezeigt. Sonst nicht.



Hallo! Elsebelse, das wars! Jetzt gehts bei mir auch.


----------

